# Beautiful lizards of Borneo!



## orionmystery (Jul 23, 2012)

All from my 4D/3N trip to Borneo in June.

Probably a juvenile _Gonocephalus liogaster_



IMG_7233 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

slightly closer....



IMG_7253 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

An adult _Gonocephalus liogaster_. I misplaced my tripod so had to shoot with flash...sigh



IMG_7148 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Flying dragon, _Draco quinquefasciatus_



IMG_7123 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

High up on a tree...I need a longer lens than 210mm



IMG_7115 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 23, 2012)

Is number 3 edited in the eyes, or is that just natural beauty?


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Wonderful shots! the Flash in #3 sure brought out the beauty of that fellow's eyes... WOW! #2.. is my fave.. the detail is unbelievable!! Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Aristoheliam (Jul 23, 2012)

Beautiful pics once again. Joshua, the lizard's eye is really that colour, its called_ Gonocephalus liogaster _


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 23, 2012)

Wow! That is amazing then!


----------

